# Pencil Factory



## arkie (Feb 18, 2013)

[attachment=18591]

The cedar came from the old pencil factory on cedar key. It dates back to 1865 when the Eberhard Faber mill was built on Atsena Otie Key. This wood is from virgin cedar on a black and gun metal cigar style pen.

Turning this stuff was a trip down memory lane to the smell of freshly sharpened pencils and the shavings off them back in grade school.


----------



## healeydays (Feb 18, 2013)

Now that's cool. Wood from an old pencil factory? What better thing to turn a pencil or pen from...


----------



## Patrude (Feb 18, 2013)

arkie said:


> The cedar came from the old pencil factory on cedar key. It dates back to 1865 when the Eberhard Faber mill was built on Atsena Otie Key. This wood is from virgin cedar on a black and gun metal cigar style pen.
> 
> Turning this stuff was a trip down memory lane to the smell of freshly sharpened pencils and the shavings off them back in grade school.



Nice work, and its impressive to have something like that made with such historical timber. I'd say the history of that wood makes it a very special piece. Mighty nice


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Feb 18, 2013)

Impressive fit and finish. Beautiful pen.


----------

